# Knitting Pattern Hat with Small Lacy Diamonds in Size Adult-Free till Jan 31



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody,
Here is another simple hat made in a cute lacy stitch. The pattern is available in size adult only.

It's free in my Ravelry shop till January 31.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-small-lacy-diamonds-in-size-adult

Have a great weekend! 

Elena


----------



## Betty H

Thank you for the lovely hat pattern.


----------



## betsy10904

Thanks!


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful design and thank you Elena for offering us the pattern for free :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall

Pretty and you very kind. I looked on your site you are masters in caps and hats.


----------



## laurelarts

Beautiful pattern, thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty

I'm glad you like it.  Enjoy!


----------



## moonriver

Thank You...... for the lovely hat pattern


----------



## MzKnitCro

Thanks


----------



## Sandiego

You are too generous! I love your patterns. They are easy to follow. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## SouthernGirl

Lovely pattern. 

Thank you.


----------



## Diane D

thank you very much...


----------



## Windbeam

thank you, very pretty.


----------



## Marie from NC

Thank you Elena.


----------



## lildeb2

Very pretty thanks so much.


----------



## pstabach

Thanks! Love your patterns!


----------



## RobynMay

Thank you Elena. I have Bendigo cotton to make a pink one for Breast Cancer survivors.


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks so much...saved it in my library!!


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, this is lovely! Thank you!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Thank you, I have a granddaughter who is going to love this - maybe in sparkly purple!! Paula


----------



## nannygoat

Thanks for sharing a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Mandonan

Thank you so much for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## baskets69

thank you love the pattern and the color


----------



## ahnorton

Gorgeous, and thank you for offering it free!


----------



## raqeth

New Year, new hat! Yippee.... Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Katieknits

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another simple hat made in a cute lacy stitch. The pattern is available in size adult only.
> 
> It's free in my Ravelry shop till January 31.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-small-lacy-diamonds-in-size-adult
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Elena


Is that a free pattern for the hat in your avatar? I really love that.  I think I can figure it out but I'm the type that likes to follow a pattern.


----------



## grannysk

Thanks ~ I like your designs


----------



## amuletmaker

Thank hou so much for the pattern. I love it. Have some silk/moreno yarn that I'm going to use for it. Will post when done.


----------



## gagirl197202

So pretty. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Cindylu

Lovely pattern ! Thank you for sharing , very generous .


----------



## KittyMomma

Thank you! I think my daughter will like one.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

thanks for sharing such a pretty pattern...and with the cold weather rolling across much of the country, great timing!! Thank you!


----------



## gina

Thank you Elena, 

I love your hats.


----------



## aljellie

Lovely hat. Thank you so much.


----------



## NickNack66

Very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## Artiste

Thank you so much for this beautiful free pattern. It is very generous of you. I have wanted this pattern since I first saw it!


----------



## bpj

That hat is just so pretty and can't wait to make one, I should say three as I have three Great Grand children. and all three girls will love this hat.Thanks for being so kind to let us copy this pattern. Happy New Year and keep designing.


----------



## kneonknitter

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another simple hat made in a cute lacy stitch. The pattern is available in size adult only.
> 
> It's free in my Ravelry shop till January 31.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-small-lacy-diamonds-in-size-adult
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Elena


Another winner! Thanks Elena!


----------



## Nilda muniz

Elena, 

Thank you so much for offering your beautiful hat pattern for free.


----------



## harps1973

Thank you for the pattern. I have been making alot of hats lately. Now I can try this one. Happy New Year!


----------



## janis blondel

Thank you for your lovely gift, have just downloaded pattern.


----------



## deechilders

SO pretty!
Thank you.


----------



## canuckle49

Thank you ! I love your hat patterns and you are so kind to offer them for free.


----------



## grandmann

I notice this hat pattern is also, free. I might try making both of them. I need a nice warm hat with these temps in WI. Thank You so much for sharing your patterns with us.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-sparkle-ladys-hat-in-pique-rib


----------



## tinykneecaps

Thank you, Elena, for making your pattern free to us at KP. It is a very unusual look and I love it.

Just for fun.....my daughter's middle name is Elaina, just because I like the way it sounded with her first name of Kim. I actually made it up (I thought).

Happy New Year and happy knitting. TKC


----------



## Lovemygreys

Thank you so much.


----------



## Maryhm

Thank you for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## edithann

Thank you for sharing another one of your lovely designs.
 :thumbup:


----------



## bp42168

Thank you. Can't wait to try it. Great stashbuster for charity knitting.


----------



## knovice knitter

How very nice and the hat is gorgeous. I will be making it soon. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## raindancer

Thank you Elena! I love this hat, will make it very soon! Much appreciate your generosity~


----------



## yona

Thank you Elena.


----------



## hgayle

Thank you so much. Beautiful hat.


----------



## Susanrph

Thank you! That looks very pretty and warm.


----------



## katygrace

Thank you very much, lovely hat !


----------



## fstknitter

Happy New Year. Thank you for the pattern. It's at the top of my to do list


----------



## janielha

That is so nice of you. Thank you!


----------



## Pegsay

My DD just asked me to make her a hat - think this will be perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Kathleenangel

I made this hat for a friend and it came out really nice. Very easy to make, instructions very easy to understand. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Oh wow! Thank you so much for your great comments, Everybody! Kathleenangel, you are so fast! I'm glad that you liked your finished hat!  
My free patterns are a way to thank you, my friends on KP! I cannot thank YOU enough for your support! Best wishes for New Year 2014!


----------



## Suecpee

Thank you so much for the pattern Elena. A friend just asked me for a hat and this one will suit her perfectly!


----------



## Donnathomp

Lovely . Thank you.


----------



## CYFFAN

Thank You super cute!!


----------



## DarleneD

Thank you Elena.


----------



## Hannelore

Beautiful hat and feminine pattern. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us for free.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Thanks for sharing!! The color is beautiful and I like the lace pattern!!


----------



## Pattymae

Thank you for the lovely hat pattern.


----------



## SallyAnn

Thank you for another lovely hat pattern!


----------



## blawler

Nice pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mimaw Dee

thank you..I made the one thats in your pic, bought the pattern from you.. came out great will post a pic..


----------



## Knittingkitty

mimaw Dee said:


> thank you..I made the one thats in your pic, bought the pattern from you.. came out great will post a pic..


Thank you so much for posting the picture, Mimaw Dee! It looks great, beautiful knitting!


----------



## JanetofAus

That is a lovely hat and I know just the person to fit underneath one! Thank you so much for sharing your hard work.


----------



## Bunyip

missmolly said:


> Beautiful design and thank you Elena for offering us the pattern for free :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jacan

Thank you for the lovely hat pattern!


----------



## Joycie48

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Thanks from me!! You make lovely items. Have a wonderful New Year! Thanks for sharing - you are a lovely person!! Ellie


----------



## mimaw Dee

thank you


----------



## LucyinCanada

Hi Elena, thanks for sharing another pretty hat pattern. I am just wondering what type of yarn you use for your hats?


----------



## Knittingkitty

LucyinCanada said:


> Hi Elena, thanks for sharing another pretty hat pattern. I am just wondering what type of yarn you use for your hats?


Hi Lucy,
I used Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn for this hat, it's a medium worsted #4 yarn (10ply). The recommended needle size for this yarn is US #8 (5mm). The gauge is 4.5 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch.
Some of my hats are made in a slightly thicker yarn ( such as Lion Brand Vanna's Choice, on US #9 (5.5mm) with gauge of 4 sts per 1") and other hats are made in a sport weight or DK yarn. You can find the yarn info in the description of the patterns.


----------



## ClaireR

Thank you, Elena, have printed it out and am ready to go!!


----------



## mistymorning2

thanks for lovely pattern!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Thank you! I just finished making this. I love it. 
Now to make one for me


----------



## cajunq

Thank you very much for the very lady-like hat. Will enjoy making it


----------



## LucyinCanada

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Lucy,
> I used Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn for this hat, it's a medium worsted #4 yarn (10ply). The recommended needle size for this yarn is US #8 (5mm). The gauge is 4.5 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch.
> Some of my hats are made in a slightly thicker yarn ( such as Lion Brand Vanna's Choice, on US #9 (5.5mm) with gauge of 4 sts per 1") and other hats are made in a sport weight or DK yarn. You can find the yarn info in the description of the patterns.


Thanks for the information. Your hats always looks so soft and warm!


----------



## nitcronut

Thank you so much for your wonderful and free pattern. This time I did not have to steal it with my eyes. You make great products.
nitcronut


----------



## SweetPandora

Beautiful! Thanks so much for the pattern


----------

